# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  UCC Study Guide & Cracking The Code Third Addition

## Danke

UCC Study Guide


Cracking The Code Third Addition (69MB file)

or:  http://www.makethestand.com/pdf/crac...rd_edition.pdf

Redemption Manual 4th Edition here: http://tracker.concen.org/torrents-details.php?id=8955

Updates here: http://tracker.concen.org/torrents-details.php?id=9042 

Download uttorrent first: http://www.utorrent.com/downloads
Then sign up for free at: http://tracker.concen.org/ 

Added:

Audio:

http://www.creditorsincommerce.com/audio.php

And:

http://freedom-school.com/mary_elizabeth_croft.pdf


Good resource:

http://www.creditorsincommerce.com/

http://www.apfn.net/Doc-100_bankruptcy.htm

http://www.seizeliberty.com/Document...20Bankrupt.pdf

Added 1/16/10:

http://www.reddit.com/r/CommonLaw/co...deos_seminars/

(ignore the troll lawyer wanna-be below, ignorance is bliss disease)

----------


## pinkmandy

Thank you, Danke.

----------


## Danke

> Thank you, Danke.


NP.

----------


## foofighter20x

Again, as with the last thread:

The IRS considers this a frivolous tax argument. If they catch you doing this, they will probably seek to collect from you any money they unintentionally refund.

Now that you are aware of the potential legal problems, by all means do what you think is best for yourself.

----------


## lifeislove

its missing the Jack Rabbit Patriot ucc financing statement 



> UCC Study Guide
> 
> 
> Cracking The Code Third Addition (69MB file)
> 
> or:  http://www.makethestand.com/pdf/crac...rd_edition.pdf
> 
> Redemption Manual 4th Edition here: http://tracker.concen.org/torrents-details.php?id=8955
> 
> ...

----------


## lifeislove

Please help really need that can't afford it bcuz i am homeless and indegent but have been studying the anderson on the ucc and hart and williers forms and procedures



> UCC Study Guide
> 
> 
> Cracking The Code Third Addition (69MB file)
> 
> or:  http://www.makethestand.com/pdf/crac...rd_edition.pdf
> 
> Redemption Manual 4th Edition here: http://tracker.concen.org/torrents-details.php?id=8955
> 
> ...

----------


## Lucille

Thank you, Danke. This is fascinating stuff!  I'm just now getting acquainted with it all.

----------


## peacepotpaul

_For the content of this WEBSITE as the discussions and publications is without the intention of the providing of any LEGAL-ADVICE by the providers._
*
**NOTICE**
This call is strictly for entertainment purpose only*

Remember
a) UCC is not a law, it's a suggestion
b) not even laws are followed
c) you are subject to the law (and interpretation & enforcement of it) regardless of how much you understand or agree with it
d) the arguments presented with "commerce" concepts are basically "free man" arguments, which are likely considered contempt in the court of law.
e) just cut to the chase and tell your judge that there's a gold fringe on his flag, he'll let you go.

----------


## Danke

http://1215.org/lawnotes/lawnotes/le...ion/index.html

Cracking the Code is now a free PDF:

http://losthorizons.com/CtCforFree.pdf

----------


## Danke

bump.  Danke not in jail yet.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

nt

----------


## Angel-P

Life is love are you still around I see the info posted:freedom-school.com/mary_elizabeth_croft.pdf is great is the author Mary Elizabeth Croft.

----------

